# New pony after 7 years out!!



## Back-in-the-saddle (14 April 2017)

Hi everyone I've just joined, I have just bought a 13,1hh Irish cob for myself and my kids to share. My kids are 7, 4 and nearly 2. As a teen I got a lovely old cob mare, who had to be pts 7 years ago, it broke my heart and I stopped having anything to do with horses, sold everything. It was to painful to do anything else.
My eldest started riding last year and then I started having some lessons. Then pretty spontaneously decided to go the whole hog and find a pony! 
She is only 6, and pretty green. But is an absolute saint in the stable, to groom, to catch, and with the kids. I finally have a saddle, so tomorrow me and my eldest are going down to have a proper ride. So excited &#129303;


----------



## Surreydeb (14 April 2017)

Welcome and congratulations, hope the ride goes well tomorrow


----------



## texel (19 April 2017)

Congratulations how did your ride go ?


----------



## Back-in-the-saddle (19 April 2017)

Its going good so far, lots of ups and a couple of downs. Where I have her, she has to come in at night and i'm worried that its making her a bit naughty. I think really she could do with being out 24/7. So going to have a look around for somewhere that offers that. She was great out hacking with me leading my nearly 8 year old and he had a fab time, then the next day I rode her out on my own. She was really good, quite spooky with cars, so that's something to work on. In the school with me she is great, but shes a bit cheeky with my near 8 year old, fine in walk, but in trot she wants to come straight to me, either in the middle or by the fence (doesn't matter where I stand) She had my 4 year old on her today and was really good, hes never rode before and he did great, even kicked her into trot and had a little bounce around. The other 2 slight issues im having are that she wont trot when on the lead rein and then today I lunged her, got her going round in the end, but she was very strong and hard to stop. But I think that's just inexperience. Any advice on the getting her to trot on the lead rein?


----------



## Amye (19 April 2017)

How long have you had her? Remember she'll still be settling and getting to know you so some of this 'naughtiness' may be her settling. Make sure you get her in a nice routine and you set boundaries with her and you (and your kids) stick to them. The spookiness may just be that she doesn't know you all that well so is unsure whether to trust you and therefore is a bit more spooky. Trying to come to you with your 8 year old might be that you're the one she trusts the most as you've done the most with her and she's unsure so is napping towards what/who she knows. Also, an 8 year old is not nearly as strong as you so they may be struggling to control her. Are your children going to have lessons on her? That might be the best way to tackle it.

When you say she won't trot on the lead rein, what does she do? Again, this could just be a settling in thing, when she trusts you more and knows you better she may be more willing. Do lots of groundwork with her, not just lunging, long-reining, inhand walking etc.


----------



## spugs (19 April 2017)

I've not owned for almost 5 years but I've got a pony on part loan for my daughter. On Friday im going to try a 14.1 cob for myself. Im so excited! Congratulations on your new pony.


----------



## Back-in-the-saddle (20 April 2017)

We only got her 8 days ago lol, so all very new. She is a lovely girl, had her feet done today and was an angel for the farrier!
when trying to get her to trot in hand, she pulls back and if i persist she starts reversing at speed. I've tried having a whip and tapping it on my boot or even on her bottom, but she doesn't seem to understand that that means I want her to go forward. I'm going to have another go tomorrow when i'm down without the kids and can focus on her a bit better.


----------



## Amye (21 April 2017)

Back-in-the-saddle said:



			We only got her 8 days ago lol, so all very new. She is a lovely girl, had her feet done today and was an angel for the farrier!
when trying to get her to trot in hand, she pulls back and if i persist she starts reversing at speed. I've tried having a whip and tapping it on my boot or even on her bottom, but she doesn't seem to understand that that means I want her to go forward. I'm going to have another go tomorrow when i'm down without the kids and can focus on her a bit better.
		
Click to expand...

I would try her without the kids and see if it makes a difference. If it does it might be that she's  getting mixed signals from her rider and the person on the ground and is confused. Or maybe she's had a bad experience in the past... Remember you've only had her 8 days she needs time to settle and get used to everything. Horses can sometimes take a while to properly settle into a place. If I were you i'd work on alot of groundwork to gain her trust in you, don't get her to trot on a lead rein with a rider until she's comfortable without a rider. Make sure you're not dragging her along as this might be causing her to pull back at you. 
Good luck


----------



## debbielinder (23 April 2017)

She may not understand what you want? I work in a riding school and when we get new ponies it can take a while for them to adapt to being lead rein ponies. To be honest some just don't like it at all. We always put one of our experienced jockeys on them and use one of our very experienced, quiet school ponies for them to follow.


----------



## MumofWhiz (23 April 2017)

Lovely that you have a pony; very early days isn't it and I'm sure she'll get the hang of it all in time.  Bet your kids are dead chuffed!!


----------

